# [SOLVED] Display driver keeps crashing



## libbs (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's my system:

ASUS K52J Laptop
Windows 7 Home Premium
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 1GB
itel CORE i5
4GB DDR2 RAM

The problem:

Whenever I watch a video, my computer will freeze. When it recovers, I will get the "Your device driver has crashed" message.

It doesn't matter how I watch the videos, they all crash. Through the internet and on physical files on my hard drive...they all crash. The ONLY videos I can watch is SD Youtube videos.

Here's what I tried:

- Uninstalled and re-installing my display driver. Didn't work.
- Uninstalled and re-installed the Catalyst software. Didn't work.
- Used a software to clean all my temp/registry files. Didn't work.
- Formatted and did a clean install of Windows 7 HP. Worked for 2 days and now I'm back to everything freezing.

It's starting to sound like my graphics card is pooched = my laptop is shot. And the factory warranty just expired too.

Am I right to assume hardware issue or is there something I haven't tried yet?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Display driver keeps crashing*

Hello libbs and welcome to TSF,

Are you updated to the latest Radeon drivers?

Try rolling back the driver to the previous version.


----------



## libbs (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Display driver keeps crashing*



gavinzach said:


> Hello libbs and welcome to TSF,
> 
> Are you updated to the latest Radeon drivers?
> 
> Try rolling back the driver to the previous version.


Through the AMD site, I only have the option to download the latest Catalyst software (and I was only assuming it contained the graphic card driver).

I also used Windows to search and update the device driver and it says it's up to date. I'm downloading the actual Radeon driver.

What would rolling back the driver do? Unless the driver updated itself, the freezing problem just started out of the blue.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Display driver keeps crashing*

You can also try blowing out the vents with compressed air. had a simaliar problem with girlfreinds laptop was full of dust. after cleaning it out worked like it used too.


----------



## libbs (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Display driver keeps crashing*

Yes I just cleaned out my laptop. I think I have it figured out. I think it's an overheating issue.

I've been running my laptop on the coach next to me... my vent/fan is on the side so I'd think it was alright.

Took the laptop and sat it on the coffee table for the last 2 hours and now my freezing has stopped (tested a few different kinds of video and none froze).

Whats a good way to keep my laptop cool because when I'm home I like to keep my laptop on my lap while I'm sitting in my recliner.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

should do that monthly anyways to help keep it cool. you can purchace a lap stand to keep it off your lap so it gets good air flow to disapated the heat. you also could get a tv tray to set it on. here is a great sticky you should read http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/caring-for-your-notebook-computer-542731.html


----------



## libbs (Aug 30, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> should do that monthly anyways to help keep it cool. you can purchace a lap stand to keep it off your lap so it gets good air flow to disapated the heat. you also could get a tv tray to set it on. here is a great sticky you should read http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/caring-for-your-notebook-computer-542731.html


Thanks!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

your welcome,


----------

